
Backslashes (xkcd) - memming
http://xkcd.com/1638/
======
ratsmack
Yes, backslash hell. Every time I start using backslashes and quoting along
with regular expressions, I make sure I've packed a big lunch because it's
going to be a while before it gets sorted out.

